# Extremely useful tool



## Candace (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if most people know about this or use it, but there are a few sites available that will send you e-mail notifications if favorite websites are updated. The one I use is http://www.changedetection.com/detect.html


For exmple, I signed up Chuck Acker's homepage, so that when he changes anything on the page, it's detected and I get an e-mail letting me know. You would have to sign up each page seperately as it doesn't monitor the whole site, just the page you specify. It's free and it saves lot of time. So, if there are certain sites you check regularly for new plants added etc. this is a great tool.

No longer do you have to worry about missing a certain sale on limited amounts of plants etc. as you will find out about it within 24 hrs.

Happy enabling...


----------



## bwester (Jun 24, 2007)

Damn you, woman!!!!
i just paid my visa bill yesterday!!!


----------



## Hien (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Candace.
Here goes my diet.
I can think of a lot of orchid sites that I want to apply this tool to.:clap:


----------



## Candace (Jun 24, 2007)

You know, many college kids survive off of Ramen noodles and water. I've only found 3 sites to add, that I check regularly, but I'm sure I'll add more just because it's so simple. 

Ack I'm sure my spending will go up too. I don't know why I forgot about this... I was using this site several years ago to monitor some websites and when I changed my e-mail addy I just never re-added the info. Maybe my husband hypnotized me to forget it and I'm just now recovering.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 24, 2007)

Candace said:


> You know, many college kids survive off of Ramen noodles and water.



I prefer to splurge and buy a jar of peanut butter and a loaf of bread every week.


----------

